# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum >  Anyone ever got an approved home loan or car finance with a judgment against them

## luckyone

Hi all,

I was unemployed for quite awhile and due to that i fell in arrears greatly but I found a job last year and saved up 120k to fix my credit profile
I have paid up all my accounts and am no more in arrears but however I still need extra money to pay off two judgments that i have, I was hoping if i could still get fiance for maybe a bond i could choose to consolidate the judgments with a portion or even get car finance and save up my money instead of leasing a car at the moment and then settle

Did anyone ever get an approved home loan or car finance with a judgment against them?
If so which credit provider was it?

----------


## Rafael

Your creditors should have issued you a letter that your account is paid up.

Have you tried applying for finance? If your account has been handled correctly for the last 18 months, I don't think it would be a problem especially if you have paid off all your debts

----------


## Houses4Rent

Everything paid up must have been removed due to latest legislation changes

----------


## luckyone

> Your creditors should have issued you a letter that your account is paid up.
> 
> Have you tried applying for finance? If your account has been handled correctly for the last 18 months, I don't think it would be a problem especially if you have paid off all your debts


Good day thanks for the reply but I think you have misunderstood my question as the judgment accounts does not show up on my account/credit report summary/supplier details in that section my accounts are squeaky clean and settled accounts are closed up not showing on the report and a recent account that i have that im still paying for with good conduct and am not in arrears however the judgements are only listed in the judgments section on my credit profile, so they are outstanding as i have not paid them as yet because i have already paid up what i could at the moment for what i had saved up, i was planning on maybe obtaining finance like a home loan and using a portion of the funds to settle the judgments or get vehicle finance and save more money then pay off judgments. i havent applied for finance yet. You think i might have even a tiny chance because i am not arrears but have the judgment?

----------


## adrianh

Are you joking?

First fill the one hole before you try to dig the next one. Even better, don't dig another one...buy a cheap car cash!

----------


## AmithS

I would agree, 

I think you have done very well by sorting out your finances diligently and not being impulsive since working again. Big thumbs up!

Rather clear out all your debt and get a good reliable car cash.

You will thanks yourself later...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk!

----------


## Dave A

> You think i might have even a tiny chance because i am not arrears but have the judgment?


Probably not the way you want to do it. However, there are operations that will finance debt consolidation. 

The concern would be the interest rates. You might well be better off just paying off your debts as you are at the moment in the long run.

----------


## luckyone

> Probably not the way you want to do it. However, there are operations that will finance debt consolidation. 
> 
> The concern would be the interest rates. You might well be better off just paying off your debts as you are at the moment in the long run.



can i have a judgment removed if i feel it was done frauduently against me, as i dont recall any knowledge of such debt and the credit provider cannot provide the credit agreement to me?

what would be the necessary steps?

----------


## Dave A

> can i have a judgment removed if i feel it was done frauduently against me


You'd have to persuade a judge to grant a rescission of the judgement.

Vanash did a do-it-yourself rescission thread here, but if you wish to apply for rescission where you intend contesting the debt and default judgement taken, I suggest you might need the services of a lawyer.

----------

